# Assembler - NASM läuft nicht! Newbie braucht Hilfe



## nepenthes (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe, ich bekomme hier Hilfe:
Ich möchte mit Hilfe des NASM Assembler(Win98)  programmieren. Dafür habe ich mir die nasm.exe heruntergeladen. Bei Ausführung sehe ich nur kurz eine DOS-Box und das wars.
Wer kann mir da weiter helfen? Am besten mit einer Schritt für Schritt-Einleitumg, da ich wirklich völliger newbie bin.
Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Grüße Nepenthes


----------



## chibisuke (19. Oktober 2003)

newbie? absolut!

wie währs mit  ?

da steht nämlich wenn ich richtig informiert bin das NASM ein komandozeilen programm ist...

basis kentnisse in MS-DOS setz ich jetzt hier einfach mal voraus.. vor allem kentniss des cd komandos..

start -> ausführen -> "command.com" -> OK

nun 
den path zu nasm erweitern..
ala
set path=%path%;c:\nasm

so nun ins verzeichnis wechseln in dem du deine ASM datei liegen hast...
und dann je nachdem ob du es später linken willst oder ob es reloziert werden soll musst du nasm aufrufen..
wenn du es relozieren willlst:
nasmw -fbin -o ausgabe.com eingabe.asm

wenn du es linken willst:
nasmw -fobj -o ausgabe.obj eingabe.asm

naja und je nachdem dann entweder direkt als dos programm benutzen die com datei, oder mehrere coms durch beispielsweise jloc jagen.. oder wenn dus linken willst das ergebnis eben durch zum beispiel alink schicken...


----------

